# Tone Collector Custom pedals (BC)



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone know this guy? https://tonecollectorcustom.bigcartel.com/

Stumbled on his work on Instagram last night and decided to buy one of his pedals just based on the extremely tidy wiring. Looking forward to seeing what I end up with. 

The gut shots really are worth the price of admission here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Some early EHX pedals used such "spider's web" layouts. I had an early Muff Fuzz that also had no circuit board and just strung component lead from this lug to that. I doubt it makes any audible difference, but the Tone Collector layout looks nice.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Looks like some cool stuff. I'd be interested in the Harmonic Percolator that's listed as coming soon. Are the prices in CAD?


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Yeah prices were CAD, and I had free shipping and no tax in Ontario. There was a coupon code posted on his instagram for another 20% off, I can't remember what it was.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

markxander said:


> Yeah prices were CAD, and I had free shipping and no tax in Ontario. There was a coupon code posted on his instagram for another 20% off, I can't remember what it was.


Which one did you order? Wish the Acapulco Gold clone wasn't sold out.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

That's the one I got, think it was probably the only one! I'll PM you if I decide it's not for me


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Very cool. Ive never seen that before. Curious if that makes it susceptible to breaks more so than a board.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

fretzel said:


> Very cool. Ive never seen that before. Curious if that makes it susceptible to breaks more so than a board.


This is the absolute most durable way that a pedal can be constructed.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

markxander said:


> That's the one I got, think it was probably the only one! I'll PM you if I decide it's not for me


Thanks for offer. I'd appreciate it.

I messaged the builder Chris and he opened up The Hot Coffee pedal for pre-order so I could take advantage of the current 20% off promo. He's still waiting on parts so it will take a few weeks for it to be built. There are a couple vids of the pedal on his Instagram and it sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh nice, I would have bought that if it was available -- although I do have a Land HP-2 in the mail so I don't really need two percolators


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I put in for a custom pedal, waiting to hear back.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah, super cool. I am really impressed with the overall build quality. Dude is tight with the 3D hanging garden... the clean PTP wiring is bordering on "fine art". Sexy!

The enclosure etching on the red noise ensemble and one knob fuzz is a cut above. Kudos! Looks killer.

That said, 100%+ on the aesthetics and build chops but the components/circuits are really not much different/innovative from any decent DIY build. Nothing special about the actual circuit or components, just stellar build technique. Not a negative considering the pricing... 
I wish the builder success. I imagine with a bit of wind in their sails, he/she will continue to expand on their considerable talents and develop a following...


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

He will make me a make a custom blues breaker for around $150.00. Can't come close to that if that is what it is. We are going to talk tonight.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

A little update: I received my Acapulco Gold clone yesterday -- it's a really cool circuit and he's added a gain control and a little bass switch. There weren't pictures of it on the site so I didn't really know what to expect -- it's a pretty tasteful unpainted box with some stamped lettering, and a huge Tone Collector Custom logo etched on the bottom plate. I must have really liked it because last night I did the dreaded Temple Boards pedalboard shuffle and made some room for it.

Nothing stays forever, but it's a keeper for now. I'm really happy with the quality of the work and the very fast communication -- I'm talking to Chris about a custom fuzz right now.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I just purchased a pedal from a small builder. You would probably like it as it's suppose to be a clone of the Trombetta, which I believe is based on a Superfuzz. Just came in last night. Only played for about half an hour but it sounds very good. 

Two videos on his page. One is in French but the guy goes over a bunch of settings. 









Clippy Fuzz


One of our favorite and most versatile fuzz based on the Paul Trombetta Mini-Bone. Volume and Gain knobs are used as you would expect. The Bone knob is a little bit tricky, fully clockwise, it's completely choking the transistors voltage and add a nice sub-octave to your tone. The 3-position...



gup-tech.myshopify.com


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Just got word that my custom fuzz is ready to go (there was a long wait for the enclosure size i wanted, I think the circuit has been ready to go for a couple weeks). With shipping from BC I bet it'll come early next week.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Received my custom Two Scaries fuzz earlier this week and I'm thrilled. The name and design are inspired by my horror movie podcast Too Scary. 

In this case, the two scaries are a modded Big Muff and a Jordan Bosstone. I believe Chris is selling this Bosstone circuit now as El Jefe after I requested it in my pedal. 

The knobs on the front are gain controls, everything else is up top. There's an order switch so it has lots of options for sounds and textures. 

I think these two circuits work really well together. Haven't had a ton of time to play at volume this week, but enjoying the bit of time I've put on it so far. This is the first time I've custom ordered anything like this, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Cool looking pedal. I've had my Hot Coffee for a little over a week now and it's been fun.


----------

